# What wrong with Jamal Maagloire



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hes just not that intimidating presence he was in seasons past. Any Bucks fans here no why?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Agreed. I dont know why and he wants a max contract


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

He has horrible hands. He fumbles the ball a lot of times he gets. The big thing though is he doesn't get the ball because we are a perimeter oriented team and that's the way Stotts likes it. Though it is starting to change and they are starting to bring Magloire and Bogut back into being major contributors on both ends of the floor.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Maybe he should take up boxing lessons to become more aggressive


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

He's passed his prime. They should still deal him after this year to try and get something for him before teams realize that he's a tremendous liability.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I wouldn't call him a liability completely. Offense? Yes, but he can still score and when he actually holds onto the ball, he can be effective. Defense? No, he can give up baskets sometimes too easily but he can still hold down the middle. He is one of the best rebounders in the league and is still very usefull. I do agree though that he will probably get traded but not because of him but because we can move The Thunder Down Under to where he should be and then get a PF to compliment him.


----------

